# RESULTS ARE IN!!!!!!



## roadwreck (Nov 10, 2010)

They just posted my results! I placed 3rd in my age group in the 10k I ran over the weekend! And finished 13th overall!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 10, 2010)

Congrats! That's pretty damned quick. I like to run but have no talent and am slow as shit.


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 10, 2010)

Ha ha!

This never gets old!


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 10, 2010)

still a little to soon to really get the nerves going though. early dec and then doing this, that would really get the blood pumping


----------



## NEED2009 (Nov 12, 2010)

GOOD ONE


----------

